# Happy New Year from Kylie, Thud, and Molly (and a rainbow and some bunny ears)!



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is going to be a fairly big photo dump. I also feel like this is the most accurate representation of their personalities and 'energy' I've ever managed. 

Anyway, bear with me. Most Kylie pictures at the end, unless you count her standing in the background and refusing to engage while Molly and Thud were being insane.









I'm a BUNNY!









Why do you hate me?









Got 'em off.









Rush to Tug toy.









Really popular.









Wrong end, Mol.









God I love this dog.









He liked the new toy, too.









Like. A lot.









Ain't nobody giving that up.

(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

These aren't great quality, but they're very... representative.









Nobody encourages that. Note that the tug is 2 feet lower than her. That's just SPRINGS.









Way, way scarier when Thud does it. And for scale, my spouse is 6'3" (Ditto the below for this - Spouse and I talked - But I'm posting the pictures, anyway)









...Molly... (This one might count as 'encouraging' her - I think my husband was in the process of flinching back. We talked about it.)









...Thud....









There wasn't even a toy OUT at this point.


















They love each other, I swear.









Note where Kylie's hiding in the background. She wants no part of that mess.









Also Kylie. LOL.









Pretty boy.

Kylie pictures up next.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Whoops, forgot one: 









Then we got the lunatics off the field for Kylie.


















Okay, first I put bunny ears on her. Then I let her play.









WITH the bunny ears.









That was a lot of funny.



























Man, I love that girl.

And done. I'll try and remember my camera when I get Jack and Bug out on a dedicated trip this evening or tomorrow and update this thread. Though they won't thank me if it's as bitter cold out then as it was today. Jack turned 8 a few days ago though and I want to try and get just a few.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL Thud looks so happy to be wearing bunny ears


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> LOL Thud looks so happy to be wearing bunny ears


He ACTUALLY LEFT THEM ON for like... minutes. Never did exactly try and get them off just lost them being a loon. The DORK.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Great pictures. I never realized how small Kylie really is until these pictures were posted....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's kind of funny, isn't it? Depending on who she's around and what she's doing she either looks vaguely sort of small to average, to absolutely teensy. Even to me, in real life, my perception of her size changes a lot. It's weird, because I don't get that with the others, really.

And thank you!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie hides like that too when the big dogs get amped up at the dog park... lol she's not scared but she doesn't want to get involved with them like that either. They really do strike me as similar dogs, personality-wise.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Roxie hides like that too when the big dogs get amped up at the dog park... lol she's not scared but she doesn't want to get involved with them like that either. They really do strike me as similar dogs, personality-wise.


Yeah, exactly. She's not afraid, but she will absolutely stand between our legs to avoid being trampled. Either Thud or Molly individually and she'll play some chase with (more Molly than Thud) but when they're going at it like that together? NOPE. She waits until they're corralled and then has her fun.

And honestly, it's safer that way.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

I love your dogs so much, oh man XD The pictures of Kylie eating the bunny ears are just...amazing haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

itsjustmebre said:


> I love your dogs so much, oh man XD The pictures of Kylie eating the bunny ears are just...amazing haha


Aw, thanks so much. Kylie's a doll - and full of herself. The ears DID survive, but not because she didn't try!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Love them!! I always see elkhound in Thud's face.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> LOL Thud looks so happy to be wearing bunny ears


And Kylie looks like she's being tortured by them. 

Thud and Molly seem so happy playing together.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> And Kylie looks like she's being tortured by them.
> 
> Thud and Molly seem so happy playing together.


Kylie's really not sure why I keep putting things on her head to take pictures.

I honestly think Molly's improved Thud's life by like... 80%. Someone in the house who will play with him and play HARD with him has been so, so good for him.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I know it's not something to encourage (joints and all, not that you are encouraging it) but I love springy dog pics


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CrimsonAccent said:


> I know it's not something to encourage (joints and all, not that you are encouraging it) but I love springy dog pics


I gave up trying to keep Molly's feet on the ground ages ago, to be honest. She runs and plays and leaps over Thud, she throws her balls in the air and I just. Man, I don't know. I'm sure I'm playing with fire in a number of ways but I'm kind of done trying to curtail her as opposed to just not baiting her by throwing high or actively rewarding it. People can say I told you so later. 

But yeah. I love the pics and I love the enthusiasm and energy and just. The dogs.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't get how that would damage anything when wild dogs/canines jump like that too? Or is it an age thing?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Kairi has always been a spring and my husband was horrible about encouraging it with toys. I think some people go a bit overboard with the "no jumping until mature" rule. Some won't even let dogs jump off of their couch. I just.. can't live that way in paranoid fear and not letting my dog just be herself. Kairi injured her knee (it's fine now) probably due to that.. but it's hard to stop the jumping. I don't blame you one bit and I won't be one to say "I told you so".


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

It's probably been a year, maybe more since I've been on here. I came looking specifically to see Thud. He has grown into such a handsome boy!



CptJack said:


> Pretty boy.
> 
> Kylie pictures up next.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

reynosa_k9's said:


> It's probably been a year, maybe more since I've been on here. I came looking specifically to see Thud. He has grown into such a handsome boy!


Oh my gosh! Hey you, and thank you so much.

Yeah. We had some... ups and downs and ins and outs, but at a bit over 2? He's just an incredible freaking dog. And pretty!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Is he a wild child mischief maker type?
I ask because Thud always reminded me of my Galahad and Galahad is my wild child but I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Is he a wild child mischief maker type?
> I ask because Thud always reminded me of my Galahad and Galahad is my wild child but I wouldn't trade him for the world.


Yep, that's the type! Given how much he always reminded you of Galahad, I'm not surprised that stayed similar. Thud's always sticking his nose into something, always DOING something, and usually not even remotely what I thought he should have been doing. He's a REALLY good dog, just really... curious 

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/335290-puppy-i-never-wanted.html - you might enjoy that post as a catchup, actually.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Kairi has always been a spring and my husband was horrible about encouraging it with toys. I think some people go a bit overboard with the "no jumping until mature" rule. Some won't even let dogs jump off of their couch. I just.. can't live that way in paranoid fear and not letting my dog just be herself. Kairi injured her knee (it's fine now) probably due to that.. but it's hard to stop the jumping. I don't blame you one bit and I won't be one to say "I told you so".


I totally missed this remark, but. Yeah.

I don't know, I've thought about it and I think one of the things I regret most with Kylie (and other previous dogs) is that I tried so hard to be SAFE that I didn't really foster enthusiasm in them. I squashed a lot of drive in my time, and a long with it JOY in the dog. I'm not going to go flinging Molly over full height jumps at her age or anything but end of the day? I'd rather see her loving life than being entirely safe. Heck, all of them - and it's making a difference in all of them. Not telling anyone else what to do, but risk v. reward - not quite as clear as 'no jumping until 2'


----------

